# Which city to land for Oracle ERP technical jobs



## hereisburo (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi,
I got my Australian PR and planning to land around April 2011. I have 10 years of Oracle experience with 6 years as an Oracle e-Business technical consultant. Looking for jobs now. Please suggest me the recruitment agencies specializing in Oracle and which city to land which is economical to sustain w/o income and yet effective to grab an Oracle job.
Thanks.


----------



## I_Love_australia (Apr 16, 2010)

hereisburo said:


> Hi,
> I got my Australian PR and planning to land around April 2011. I have 10 years of Oracle experience with 6 years as an Oracle e-Business technical consultant. Looking for jobs now. Please suggest me the recruitment agencies specializing in Oracle and which city to land which is economical to sustain w/o income and yet effective to grab an Oracle job.
> Thanks.


Hi Mate! How Its going with your Job trials? I am an Oracle professional considering immigration. Found your post today and wanted to say Hi. 
Which city your in? I am sure you might've checked....seek.com.au is good site for recruitement in australia.

It's be great if you post your experiences in job hunt.

All the best
Harikishan


----------



## Bibbs (Dec 13, 2010)

I_Love_australia said:


> seek


It's where I'd suggest too .. it's where I've been looking.


----------



## rodmanalbe (Dec 15, 2010)

been working for a ERP company here in sydney good luck mate


----------



## I_Love_australia (Apr 16, 2010)

rodmanalbe said:


> been working for a ERP company here in sydney good luck mate


Good to know! Congrats mate. I know Sydney has more job opportunities for software professionals. Also once you gain local experience, i guess getting jobs won't be tough, going ahead.

However I am exploring option with state sponsorship visa of Victoria. Les see how it goes.

Good luck again.

cheers..


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Sydney and Melbourne have the largest market and one of them should be your choice. I cannot really advise which one but try to compare job offers for Oracle professionals under SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site and Find Jobs. Build a Better Career. Find Your Calling. | CareerOne.com.au. That should help.


----------



## iain (Nov 11, 2009)

(As a Java developer) found this salary survey interesting.

(Anyone have tips or info for an experienced Java developer in Melbourne? Hoping to go there late-2011 on a partner visa)


----------

